# Street Machine first impressions & queries



## goosander (5 Aug 2008)

After being curious about recumbents for a couple of years, I decided to give one a try and bought a Street Machine GTe off ebay. 

I've only clocked up about 15 miles so far, but my first impressions are that I'm slightly slower on the level, noticeably slower uphill but faster downhill. Can't be 100% sure though as I don't have a computer fitted.

For my first serious hill, rather than risk wobbling over the road I opted for an off road cycle path with no traffic but a steeper hill. Managed OK but needed granny gear and was weaving around a bit, any slower and I would have had to have got off and pushed.

The bike is quite comfy but perhaps not as good as I hoped, largely due to not being able to get an ideal lumbar adjustment on the seat - hopefully more fiddling will help.

I know a couple of people on this forum have Street Machines, so I'd be interested to know where do you mount a computer when you have USS?

Does anyone have any experience of the bodylink seat versus the alternative ergomesh one?


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Aug 2008)

I put my computer right at the front on the stalk which is designed to take the front derailleur mech (I don't use it for that as I have a Rohloff hub gear). Failing that I could imagine mounting one just inside of the "up" curve of the handle bars.

If you've got the new adjustable seat, I'm afraid I can't help as I've got the older version which is one piece and is covered with a detachable padded mesh cover and I find it to be no probs at all.

You're probably a bit slower on the level because:

a. You're getting to used to the whole bike.

b. Your musculature has to readjust to cope with the new riding position.

If found that it took me about a fortnight to learn to ride the bike properly i.e. it took that long to become instinctive and a couple of months of fairly regular riding to get my leg muscles used to it. Be wary of higher gears in the early days as your knees may feel the strain but that is part of bedding yourself in.


----------



## goosander (5 Aug 2008)

Andy in Sig said:


> I put my computer right at the front on the stalk which is designed to take the front derailleur mech (I don't use it for that as I have a Rohloff hub gear).



Don't have that option as it has DualDrive gearing and no derailleur post. I guess I could mount it on the piece of tubing intended for mounting a light that the original owner has attached, but its not long enough for both.


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Aug 2008)

Maybe you could work out some sort of extension for the light mount. If you put a pic of it in the know how section, somebody will come up with an answer.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Aug 2008)

I remember it took me about 1000km to learn to balance fairly well on my Hurricane, and 2000km before my fitness had transferred well.


----------



## digitalmouse (5 Aug 2008)

As Andy mentions, iyou are slow probably because your muscles are not used to it yet. It will take atleast a few weeks of regular daily riding before your muscles start adapting. Just don't push yourself! Be patient, and before long you'll be as fast, if not faster, than others you may ride with.

I ride an Anthrotech trike, and it was probably a good 10-12 weeks of steady riding before I could keep up with the DF Tour-de-France wanna-bes in my area. They still pull away on the hills, but I have no trouble keeping up with them on the flats and downhills. 

And that 'training' has done a good job of preparing me for my new trike - a low-slung Otrike. I blast past the wanna-bes on the new ride, only having trouble keeping up with the 'serious' cyclers.

Good luck, and take your time!


----------



## Twenty Inch (5 Aug 2008)

digital mouse you might want to change your login so that it's not your email address, unless you LIKE spam.


----------



## squeaker (6 Aug 2008)

IME (with an OSS Grasshopper) HPV's BodyLink seat does take a bit of fiddling with to get comfortable. My only advice would be to make it shorter than you might think.
Have fun!


----------



## goosander (6 Aug 2008)

I'll give that a try thanks.


----------



## Fiona N (21 Aug 2008)

I've got a Speedmachine with USS and have mounted a wireless Cateye speedo on the angle between the main frame and the back of the stub of the steering column. I used a Polar HRM handlebar mounting plastic wotsit ziptied to the bike to get the angle right for the display. Mind you with the Cateye (and probably other makes of) wireless speedos, the display/receiver is pretty sensitive to the distance and angle relative to the transmitter on the fork so you don't have a lot of possibilities. A wired set-up may be more flexible (but not as aesthetically pleasing) in this respect.


----------



## Andy in Sig (22 Aug 2008)

I've got a Polar heart speedometer/monitor/wristwatch affair which has a mount designed for handle bars. Is that what you're talking about? Also the sensor unit seems massive, can that be ziptied on as well?


----------



## ufkacbln (23 Aug 2008)

The Minoura SpaceGrips work well. One placed on the dérailleur stem facing forward covers lights etc, and one in reverse sorts out computers.


----------



## arallsopp (24 Aug 2008)

I don't think the OP has a dérailleur stem Cunobelin. Best bet might be to mount a bit of tubing using jubilee clips.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Aug 2008)

The SpaceGrip can also fit to the frame!

Pair of "Tin snips" and a large can. Cut a length and make your own band.


----------



## arallsopp (24 Aug 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> The SpaceGrip can also fit to the frame!
> 
> Pair of "Tin snips" and a large can. Cut a length and make your own band.




Now that's a great idea. Bit of rubber to protect the paint, and we're away. Might use this myself. Cheers Cunobelin


----------



## Number14 (27 Aug 2008)

Cunobelin said:


> The SpaceGrip can also fit to the frame!
> 
> Pair of "Tin snips" and a large can. Cut a length and make your own band.



The space grip also works withou resorting to tin snips.

Dismantle it to remove the "handlebar loop" and with a clever bit of jiggery pokery you can attach it to the little hole just behind where your front derailleur post should be.

I'll try and get a photo of mine. PM me and I'll send you the image and simple instructions.


----------

